# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Conseil livre prparation OCA 11g

## Ken_masters

Salut  ::D: 

Je voudrais me prparer  la certification OCA sur Oracle 11g en sprant que a m'aidera pour trouver un stage cet t et j'ai besoin de vous pour me conseiller dans le choix de livres.

Voici les livres qui me font hsiter :
[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/OCA-Oracle-Database-11g-Fundamentals/dp/0071597867/ref=pd_cp_eb_1/"]Oracle 11g : SQL Fundamentals I Exam IZ0-051[/ame]
+
[ame="http://www.amazon.fr/OCA-Oracle-Database-11g-Administration/dp/0071591028/ref=pd_bxgy_eb_text_b"]Oracle 11g : Administration I Exam IZO-052[/ame]

ou

OCA Oracle Database 11g Administrator Certified Associate: Exams 1Z0-051 and 1Z0-052

ou encore

OCA/OCP Oracle Database 11g All-in-One Exams 1Z0-051, 1Z0-052, 1Z0-053

Quelqu'un possde un de ces livres ?
Avez vous tent cette certification ? ou la 10g? Est ce difficile ?

Merci pour vos conseils  ::lol::

----------


## shaoling

Peut-tre il y a-t-il une raison pour qu'il n'y ait pas de rponse, mais je me permets de remonter le sujet en esprant qu'une personne (exprimente) donne son avis.

Merci  ::):

----------


## olwin

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer la premire partie de la certification Oracle 11g OCA.

Pour les rvisions j'ai achet le livre "OCA Oracle Database 11g Administrator Certified Associate: Exams 1Z0-051 and 1Z0-052".

Je le trouve complet, il prpare bien  la certification.

Au niveau de l'examen, je l'ai trouv assez dur (bien plus que les diffrents exam que j'avais fait en entrainement), car bcp de questions pige. 

J'ai fini 10 secondes avant la fin du temps imparti (2H), certaines questions demandant pas mal de rflexion pour trouver la requte SQL correcte.

En comparaison, la seconde partie (admin), me semble bcp plus simple. Mais c'est surement car elle correspond plus  ce que je fais tous les jours.

----------


## gibson700

Bonjour ,

Moi aussi, l'avis de personnes ayant prpares leur certif avec l'un de ces bouqin mintresse.


Merci d'avance

----------


## JQueen

Bonjour,

Moi aussi, je suis actuellement intresse par la certification oracle.
Je trouve que a pourrait m'aider  trouver un emploi.
Donc tout conseil sur la prparation est le bienvenu : livres pour se prparer, ...
si des gens qui ont dj pass cette certification peuvent nous raconter leur exprience ce serait parfait, et surtout quels types de questions sont poss.

Merci

----------


## IndianaAngus

Salut,

J'ai utilis ce livre pour mes certifs OCA et OCP http://www.amazon.fr/Oracle-Database...ocp+all+in+one

Je suis pass par le chemin SQL Expert au lieu du SQL Fundamentals et j'ai utilis ce livre http://www.amazon.fr/Oracle-Database...ywords=1z0-047

Le type de questions pos est le type de question que l'on retrouve dans ces livres.

Les certifs aident pour trouver un job mais aussi pour le travail de tout les jours. En tout cas, cela m'as aid  trouver mon job de DBA.

----------


## JQueen

Merci bien IndianaAngus.

Juste une dernire question : elle vous a pris combien de temps la prparation pour la certification  (nombre de jours, nombre d'heures par jour) ?

Merci encore

----------


## IndianaAngus

Ca m'as pris assez longtemps, je ne pourrais pas dire combien de temps par jour mais j'ai rvis environ 1 mois assez intensivement aprs avoir t en formation Admin Workshop 2. J'ai lu le livre en entier et fait les tests propos dans le livre en relisant les parties ou je faisais des erreur. A l'poque (et c'est peut tre encore vrai), il y avait un examen de test gratuit propos au tlchargement lorsque tu achetai le livre.

----------


## JQueen

Merci pour votre rponse IndianaAngus.

Le jour o j'aurai pass ma certification, je vous raconterai mon exprience  :;):

----------

